# Questions about an older OCLV frame



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

I recently purchased a used OCLV frame ('99/'00 vintage I think in USPS Team colors: blue fork, white towards the stem and rear dropouts, red towards the seatpost and bottom bracket. Frame is in good condition, some minor surface mars and chips, but no cracks or anything that looks like it penetrated the clearcoat. This is my 1st OCLV frame, so bear with me on some questions:

1) The frame is missing the two fittings on the seat tube for attaching a bottle cage; there is a pair of fittings on the down tube. Are these fittings easily replaced?

2) There are numbers stamped on the inside of the rear dropouts - a short number on the left dropout and this on the inside right dropout:

WTU 20659211
T 31 0700
50 

The 50 is the frame size; is the "WTU....." the serial number? Anyone have a guess as to when this frame was made?

3) What's a good way to clean and care for the frame? Combo auto wax+polish product?

Thanks!


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

The number that starts with WTU is indeed the serial #.

Don't know about the others.

Ben


----------



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

*NOT missing cage fittings*

I was mistaken (excitement, bad lighting, I am simply an idiot, or all of above?). Just need to get two more bolts - the fittings are where they should be.

Trek tech support couldn't locate the serial number in their database; may have mis-read it.


----------

